# Has anyone here at CPF ever actually used STROBE MODE?



## EZO (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you ever found a legitimate purpose for the strobe mode on one of your flashlights? Me neither. My non flashaholic friends are always impressed when I demonstrate this "feature" though.

I have begun to wonder if anyone has, so I thought I'd put the question out there. For example has anyone here ever really used the strobe mode to disorient an attacker? For all the claims I wonder how well it might even work for that purpose. I imagine using a strobe on some drunk, drug crazed thug might just really **** him off. Ever signal someone to get their attention? Whatever? Has anyone found any good use for the strobe? 

I guess some folks might use strobe mode on a bicycle but most people find that it can disorient vehicles coming at you more than alert anyone to your presence out on the road. A casual poll of bikers I know revealed that most people who mount LED lights on their handlebars use them as headlights but they do sometimes use small flashers on the back of the bike.

I did read a post onetime from a guy with a Trustfire Z1 (which has a decent memory function) who uses his strobe function pointing the light at the ground when crossing a busy and poorly lit intersection and finds that cars actually do slow down but this is the only time I have heard of someone coming up with a good use for the feature.

What's your experience?

I wish we could convince manufacturers to leave this off most lights. At least some have the forethought to hide such modes.


----------



## Brasso (Apr 16, 2011)

I despise stobe/beacon/flash modes.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 16, 2011)

Strobe + blue filter on the dash of your car makes traffic go faaast!!


----------



## archimedes (Apr 16, 2011)

EZO said:


> Have you ever found a legitimate purpose for the strobe mode on one of your flashlights? Me neither.
> <....>



I did laugh when I read that.

:laughing:


----------



## glockxj (Apr 16, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Strobe + blue filter on the dash of your car makes traffic go faaast!!


 
That sounds pretty legal.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 16, 2011)

I use strobe to make the electricians at work wet themselves, handy ? No funny , yes


----------



## cave dave (Apr 16, 2011)

I've read of people using it for signaling, but a 2 to 3hz strobe would actually be just as good, less annoying and use up less batteries for that purpose.

I have seen a Cyclist use it at night but it just pissed me off and I am a cyclist and a flashohilic so I think the avg Joe would react even more poorly. It certainly isn't creating good will. I can't figure out how the cyclist could even maintain a straight line as it was reasonably dark and it was his only source of light. So much for disorienting I guess.


----------



## EZO (Apr 16, 2011)

CarpentryHero said:


> I use strobe to make the electricians at work wet themselves, handy ? No funny , yes



CarpentryHero, your post reminded me of a weird story I heard from a guy I know who is a technician for our local phone company around these parts, Fairpoint. It's kinda' off topic but it's "strobe" related so, what the hell. (I'm not sure why, but it jogged this particular memory. I guess it was about using a strobe to evoke a certain reaction.) Anyway, my friend was up in the bucket of his truck working on a line to a house near a pond and wetland. Well, the strobe light on his service truck has pretty big capacitors that make a loud "chirping" sound when they cycle. He happened to look out and noticed thousands of tiny frogs (probably peepers from what he described) descending on his truck from every direction within the wetland. He said it really freaked him out and when he realized they were attracted to his strobe light he finally turned it off and they all went away. At least that's the story he told and I have no reason not to believe him.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 16, 2011)

EZO said:


> I guess some folks might use strobe mode on a bicycle but most people find that it can disorient vehicles coming at you more than alert anyone to your presence out on the road. A casual poll of bikers I know revealed that most people who mount LED lights on their handlebars use them as headlights but they do sometimes use small flashers on the back of the bike.


 
Strobe on a bike is not just irritating, it's dangerous: rapid strobe can trigger seizures in people who have epilepsy. (I know all about this because I have epilepsy, although thankfully it's fully controlled with a low-dose med and I'm not strobe-sensitive.) You could argue that strobe-triggered epileptics shouldn't be driving -- but you have no way of knowing you're a strobe-triggered epileptic until you have your first seizure. Strobe lights where cars drive should be illegal, period.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 16, 2011)

Strobing only effects a small percentage of Epileptics according to experts like Ken Good. Deer will stand and stare transfixed when strobed, which to me is a legitimate use. If vehicle operators would concentrate on their driving strobe lights such as on police vehicles would not be needed. Why not write your local PD and explain to then how you feel about flashing lights. IMO epileptics should be banned from driving, "it's for the children and bunnies"...

Paladin


----------



## LeeDeaton (Apr 16, 2011)

I use it to wake people up. Not rudely in the middle of the night or anything, but when they're supposed to be, and refuse to. And for impromptu raves. Never anything practical or useful at all.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Apr 16, 2011)

I do use my strobe legitimately, actually. I work in a plant with a large warehouse and lots of forklift traffic. When I'm walking through the warehouse, I activate my strobe and shine it at the "half moon" mirrors at the corners so the forklift drivers will see me coming and not squish me. It's quite effective, actually. Now I have my co-workers interested in doing the same thing.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 16, 2011)

Paladin said:


> Strobing only effects a small percentage of Epileptics according to experts like Ken Good.



Really? I gather Ken Good must be a well-regarded neurologist. Never heard of him, let me check it out... google google google... oh, he's the original advocate of strobe lights for law enforcement, and he just happens to sell strobe lights. Sheesh.


----------



## samuraishot (Apr 16, 2011)

I've only used it seriously once. I put my light on strobe and laid it on the shoulder of the freeway after my van spun out and landed in a ditch. It actually helped (I think). People changed lanes to avoid me, but then again it could've been because they saw my vans headlights pointing towards oncoming traffic haha

Other times I turn it on, wave it all around, and watch my baby boy crack up. For some reason it amuses him.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 16, 2011)

samuraishot said:


> I've only used it seriously once. I put my light on strobe and laid it on the shoulder of the freeway after my van spun out and landed in a ditch. It actually helped (I think). People changed lanes to avoid me, but then again it could've been because they saw my vans headlights pointing towards oncoming traffic haha
> 
> Other times I turn it on, wave it all around, and watch my baby boy crack up. For some reason it amuses him.


 
Thats the use I can see for strobe-but I don't have a single light with it, which is going to change, hopefully.


----------



## saeckereier (Apr 16, 2011)

The problem is for every legitimate use case a simple flash of let's say 1 or 0.5 Hz would be enough and a lot less annoying. I would use my Ra Clicky in beacon mode as a warning light in traffic but I would never use a strobe mode for that. It's just too annoying and irritating. I also consider the point about epileptics a very valid one.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 16, 2011)

I once used the strobe of the Fenix P2D rb100 at a coyote, roughly 100 feet away.
Was walking the dog at the time, I switched into/out of strobe because he [it] really didn't do anything


----------



## curtispdx (Apr 16, 2011)

Twice. Once on a drunk (he was so hammered he broke into the wrong house and fell asleep on the couch. Homeowner woke up and found him there and called the police.) The second time was on an opossum. It didn't work on either.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 16, 2011)

I used it to get the attention of the manager at a store when she was lollygagging around, yakking with a co-worker and ignoring everyone's waving. It worked immediately.


----------



## novice (Apr 16, 2011)

I once used a strobe amidst a very crowded sidewalk at night, to signal some other people - somewhere - in a very crowded field, that we were going to there to meet, to watch fireworks together. We called them on our cell phone and told them to come towards the strobe. It worked fine. I would also think that it would be good for signaling emergency responders when you didn't know the exact address (on a rural lane, for example) that you were calling in. I almost never use it, but I actually like having a couple of strobe functions on my edc Fenix P2D.


----------



## think2x (Apr 16, 2011)

Picture being 20 feet up in a scissor lift in a noisy tire manufacturing plant and you need your foremans attention on the ground. Yes, the strobe on the PD31 came in handy that day.


----------



## Illum (Apr 16, 2011)

Signaling is okay to an extent....not everyone appreciates it. When I'm not in a car, but I have the keys on me, they are usually clipped to a belt loop. I find the strobe handy to mark myself while walking down a corridor with no overhead lights. Those who fail to slow down usually figures it out when I manually strobe my Seraph P7 head on my SF M3 against their radiator.


----------



## jedirock (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used a strobe on my SR90 to strobe a small room at a party. Provides a nice impromptu club effect.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 16, 2011)

i used it to attract attention a couple of times. it worked very well 

JJ


----------



## HooNz (Apr 16, 2011)

After spending hours trying to decipher just on how the driver works in the light i have(a popular brand) i am very disappointed that the medium on turn-on and the other modes(strobe) are embedded in the ic itself , so i can not get rid of it yet!

I was really chasing a LOW at turn-on then HIGH manually and i have no need for a beacon/strobe/sos , just a gimmiky toy i gather .

I will refrain from a rant about Medium on turn-on as it would be very long and expose the morons , as morons :sick2: , but will leave this example -

In a car or motorcycle if it had a medium apart from the standard High/Low would it not be to the user to "pick" medium as a choice rather than have it as a Default! :thinking:
Paul


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Apr 16, 2011)

never. totally useless


----------



## AIC (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't even use it to irritate others for the simple reason that it irritates me as well. In other words I hate it.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 17, 2011)

I used it in a force on force simunitions training just to see how it would affect the other training officers.
The situation was indoor, no light, and turned out to have 2 threats in the home.
Outcome was two threats with paint on them, myself without any.
I asked them what they thought, as they had no idea I was going to use this, and both stated it messed with them and did somewhat affect their ability to respond (these are trained officers) Whether it was the strobe, or just getting hit with something unexpected I can't say. In real life when I clear a house, I use momentary on, flash and move.


----------



## Josh-L (Apr 17, 2011)

Never. We are issued the 5.11 light at work and I hit the strobe feature on accident all the time. It's annoying.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Apr 17, 2011)

I use it to wake up drunks, Simply shouting "WAKE UP, ITS THE POLICE" Usually responds in "F#@$ OFF!"....etc.... Without any gain in movement (Back of a taxi for instance nearly unconscious) But a Stobe to the eyes consistently will annoy them so much that they will get up and become slightly more alert as the strobe has irritated them highly.


----------



## yliu (Apr 17, 2011)

I tried the defense strobe on a cat and my friend, didn't seem to work with the cat, although my friend said it was pretty annoying. I guess 200 lumens is still not enough.


----------



## EZO (Apr 17, 2011)

You know, I launched this thread without even thinking twice about it because of recent frustration with the intrusive and unwelcome strobe mode in a couple of my lights. I didn't bother to check if there were other similar threads regarding strobe modes but in retrospect, knowing CPF, how could there not be?

So, I happened to go and click on two of the "Similar Threads" listed at the bottom of this page and when I read DM51's comments in one of them from 2008 I thought, hmmm......"uh-oh"! DM51 says, " I didn't think it would be long before this thread turned bad. Strobe vs. no strobe threads always do - it is one of the most contentious issues on CPF. The subject has been done to death in numerous other threads, all of which have had to be closed due to intolerance and ill-temper creeping in and taking over. This one's closed too."

So I'd like to thank everyone who has posted to this thread so far. I think for the most part there have been some worthwhile comments and they are appreciated. There have been some funny ones too. I've especially enjoyed the posts from guys who use their strobes at their jobs for legitimate useful purposes and from the LEOs who do the same. It's actually given me a better appreciation of the strobe function than I had previously. And, hey, we didn't get shut down....yet.

If there should be further posts to this thread, let's keep things on the high road......without the intolerance and ill-temper. The idgits who devolve some of the threads around here just ruin it for everyone else and ought to be sent packing anyway.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 18, 2011)

I use strobe during halloween to illuminate carved out foam pumkins.
thats about the only use i have for it.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 18, 2011)

I tried it to see if my ex wife would have a seizure.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 18, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> I tried it to see if my ex wife would have a seizure.


 
Wow, that must have made an unusual addendum to the TRO.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never needed strobe mode. I read here on CPF where someone used it at night to get the night guard to let him back in the building when the regular beam didn't get his attention.

In general though I haven't had the need or read of a need that really justifies having strobe mode on so many lights. It rarely will do something that couldn't have been done with just the regular beam. The annoyance factor far outweighs the possible usefulness IMO. I go out of my way to buy lights without strobe.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 18, 2011)

I used the strobe to wake myself up in the morning, but it just pi$$ed me off 

I have a legitimate use , that sort of works. 
When walking my dog at night, or both dogs, (when I walk the other one). I let them run about freely sometimes. I can not yell loudly at them at night, so i wave the light around . they both like flashlights because flashlight means walk. So they know who is holding it.
When hit with it, they know they are to slow or to fast, or i am about to tell them something. because I wouldnt be hitting them with the light, if they were where they were supposed to be, they know by now if i am hitting them with the light it means Hey You!. 
When hitting them with the normal light doesnt work, i kick in the strobe, and they see that faster. like when there is more street light, or they have thier head burried in something that smells.

so basically I yell at them with a wavelength they understand that the neighbors cant hear, after all dog whistles are not silent.


----------



## richpalm (Apr 18, 2011)

I take my G5 with me on dog walks. With brain dead drivers around here I turn it on, _angled down to prevent blinding,_ when someone is approaching from either direction. From behind, I flip the light backwards while walking and turn it on. Drivers do wake up and slow down. I started taking it with me all the time after I almost got nailed by an old lady who swerved at the last minute and only when she saw the strobe.

I wear a vest during the day too-it's that bad.

Otherwise I don't use it. When I do mods with the AMC driver I don't enable it either.

Rich


----------



## jginnane (Apr 18, 2011)

Strobe is a very *usefu*l function for special-effect photography!

Then again, since I got rid of my darkroom ... and regressed further, to a set of 12-megapixel point-and-shoot cameras ... I haven't had time to fool with this, either.

But I'm pretty sure it would work if you wanted to create a still image that had shower droplets frozen, people diving off a board, throwing an egg at a wall, etc. As opposed to strobes on dedicated/synchronized camera flash units, you could set each of your flashlights on strobe around the kinetic item you're photographing. It would be possible to get some amazing results.


----------



## computernut (Apr 18, 2011)

The only use I've found for strobe is annoying my coworkers, other than that it's just an annoyance you have to scroll through on some lights.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 18, 2011)

I used the strobe on my Neutron 1C when we had a flat on the freeway the other day to warn oncoming traffic that we were on the shoulder. When Baytown police showed up, he tried the same with his Strion but it so dim, it was pretty useless. I told him I sell and modify lights and he asked for some business cards!


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 18, 2011)

In reading the responses here, it seems to me that a momentary activation via tail clicky would be about as effective for many of the practical scenarios mentioned. I have noticed that if I want attention all I need do is quickly activate the momentary on my light to simulate a strobe and within seconds it's annoying someone. Of course in some of the situations mentioned it may be a hassle to keep up manually activating the light. I'm still not a fan of the "feature" but I can tolerate it if it's buried in the UI somewhere, like my 47's quark.


----------



## intel440 (Apr 18, 2011)

.........never..........


----------



## VidPro (Apr 18, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> In reading the responses here, it seems to me that a momentary activation via tail clicky.


 
Or , a side button BOOST button. my favorite is to click light on normal , and to have little momentary button that boost into hard drive any time i want, or even if i just want to press a button out of boordom. with the same button i can get a "hey You" flashing going for a few seconds manually.

but no way without some actual curcuit flashing somewhere, to do the "traffic hazzard" , which i agree doesnt have to be obnoxious, but it needs to change to be seen better, or to be seen among a wash of headlights or other illumination. The freeway dont kill me hazzard blinker. which might be best as red flashes or flares, or reflectors, but if there is nothing else like you are not in your own car even, only have your EDC, but are still roadkill freeway meat with no shoulder, or some emergency.

say your the one person who instead of filming others driving off the end of a bridge during an apocolyptic eathquake , you shoot off a warning to that person about to drive off to thier doom. , would it be usefull if you could just set it and forget it . rare situations, but possible.

"honey what is that light flashing there ???? , OHHHHhhhh AHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhnnnn. .. ."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0_Z-9839c

and who would want to stick around, with the structure comming undone under you. just leave a hazzrd beacon? and get yourself to a safer location?


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 18, 2011)

I occasionally participate in search & rescue activities. I recall one instance where a solo hiker suffered a badly twisted knee and couldn't self-rescue without risking permanent injury. He was able to place a wireless 911 call that by some miracle connected to the county Sheriff's office. The hiker was able to convey his location with reasonable accuracy, within about a half-mile square, which helped concentrate the search. That noted, the search area was also pretty rugged, and deeply forested. A small plane was dispatched to overfly the search area. The hiker had a light with a strobe feature, and was able to get the pilot's attention, even though the tree canopy blocked most of the view of the ground from the air. The strobe feature was noticible enough to be unmistakable. Knowing the hiker's exact location helped us get him out to medical treatment the next morning.

This isn't the only "strobe" story I'm aware of; several other rescues have been successful because somebody in the wilderness had the sense to bring a signaling device that demands attention. 

In developed areas, there is little need for a stobe in daily life. If you get into trouble in the wilderness however, you'll be awfully glad you can select strobe mode, to signal your location and emergency status to the world.

Finally, for those who are tempted to argue that you can always wave your light around to emulate strobe mode, I note that strobe modes typically last longer than continuous battery use; that stobe modes can continue strobing even when you're asleep, or fading in and out of consciousness; and that strobe modes work even if your hands or arms are injured and won't allow you to wave a flashlight like a banshee.

In the wilderness, a strobe mode is a useful emergency tool that weighs nothing, It's good insurance. And it's just might get you rescued, instead of recovered.

Flash on.


----------



## HooNz (Apr 18, 2011)

DaveTheDude said:


> Finally, for those who are tempted to argue that you can always wave your light around to emulate strobe mode, I note that strobe modes typically last longer than continuous battery use; that stobe modes can continue strobing even when you're asleep, or fading in and out of consciousness; and that strobe modes work even if your hands or arms are injured and won't allow you to wave a flashlight like a banshee.
> Flash on.



One does not tempt me one bit , if you have a look again at the specs on Lights , most strobe on high/full and say a runtime of 2 hours on high/full normally , one might get 2.5 hours on strobe , so Big Deal! .


----------



## HooNz (Apr 18, 2011)

VidPro said:


> Or , a side button BOOST button. my favorite is to click light on normal , and to have little momentary button that boost into hard drive any time i want, or even if i just want to press a button out of boordom. with the same button i can get a "hey You" flashing going for a few seconds manually.
> 
> but no way without some actual curcuit flashing somewhere, to do the "traffic hazzard" , which i agree doesnt have to be obnoxious, but it needs to change to be seen better, or to be seen among a wash of headlights or other illumination. The freeway dont kill me hazzard blinker. which might be best as red flashes or flares, or reflectors, but if there is nothing else like you are not in your own car even, only have your EDC, but are still roadkill freeway meat with no shoulder, or some emergency.
> 
> ...


 
Lost In Space , i must admit that i do enjoy all these theoretical "what ifs" that one reads around all over the place , even in pollytics to justify 'anything' , so my what if is , also if you have turned on the Highway beacon/stobe so that they can see not to hit you etcetera , Someone does evade ones situation and slows down , stops , pulls out a handgun , and blasts you anyway! then pinches the torch because they like the Strobe , and of course in America 

Ques-What did the moth at night say when it saw a light and headed for it , [email protected]#%^$&*[email protected]# its a car! - SPLAT


----------



## HooNz (Apr 18, 2011)

Tip-
Walking on the side of the road that has on-coming vehicles is slightly safer as you can see them / they can see you , if possible.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 18, 2011)

Once, against a charging dog. It worked. 
Gladius (stock when this hapenned).

...but my PD-S has worked similarly well for the same purpose.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 18, 2011)

I use it when crossing the street at night. Good thing its well hidden feature of the minis and preons coz I hate it when its part of the regular UI.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 19, 2011)

HooNz said:


> Lost In Space , i must admit that i do enjoy all these theoretical "what ifs" that one reads around all over the place , even in pollytics to justify 'anything' , so my what if is ,


 
I ran out of gas with my motorcycle once on the I5 freeway at 3am, only 1 mile from the gas station. so i just started pushing it down the side of the freeway to the gas station. 
my only light happend to be a cyan Microlight, no strobe. I put it on my luggage under a bungee , and aimed it directally idown the road, hoping that somehow it might be seen, so a (theoretical) 45foot long 15 ton truck didnt kill me when they go to pull off the side of the freeway (theroetically). 
I got about 1/4th the way there, and a cop pulled up slowly and safely behind me.
(and do i have to tell the rest ?)
somehow he had spotted my tiny little colored 5mm led , and gave me a ride to get some gas.

now who would have thought that on the I5 they would close enough gas stations that it would be 75 miles to the next one. i guess i should have assumed that theroretically could have occured.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 19, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> I tried it to see if my ex wife would have a seizure.



Cute. Keep it up and you can spend some time away from CPF.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Apr 19, 2011)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Cute. Keep it up and you can spend some time away from CPF.


 
I don't mean to undermine you, But I had found his post quite funny. We can tell easily that its a joke.


----------



## Illum (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there any merit in keeping one on the car as a breakdown light?
say if its hung on something and pointed down, would it be more effective than the blinkers? Vehicle hazard lights puts quite a bit of drain on the battery, which I usually connect to a 13W compact florscent at night allowing me to work without having to mouth a flashlight. However, some drivers may have epileptic seizures that may be triggered by strobes...which makes me hesitant to "try it out" under a simulated breakdown.


----------



## EZO (Apr 19, 2011)

Illum said:


> Is there any merit in keeping one on the car as a breakdown light?
> say if its hung on something and pointed down, would it be more effective than the blinkers? Vehicle hazard lights puts quite a bit of drain on the battery, which I usually connect to a 13W compact florscent at night allowing me to work without having to mouth a flashlight. However, some drivers may have epileptic seizures that may be triggered by strobes...which makes me hesitant to "try it out" under a simulated breakdown.



That's not a bad idea. Maybe with a red lens on it. One of my budget lights has a very slow strobe that would be handy for this purpose. 
I wonder if the color of the light makes any difference in triggering epileptic episodes?


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 19, 2011)

novice said:


> I once used a strobe amidst a very crowded sidewalk at night, to signal some other people - somewhere - in a very crowded field, that we were going to there to meet, to watch fireworks together. We called them on our cell phone and told them to come towards the strobe. It worked fine. I would also think that it would be good for signaling emergency responders when you didn't know the exact address (on a rural lane, for example) that you were calling in. I almost never use it, but I actually like having a couple of strobe functions on my edc Fenix P2D.





don.gwapo said:


> I use it when crossing the street at night. Good thing its well hidden feature of the minis and preons coz I hate it when its part of the regular UI.


 
I agree that for attention getting & signalling the strobe is a valid option. I haven't actually needed to do so myself, but I can appreciate how in some situations it could be very valuable.

I like the fact that 4Sevens have made an effort on the preons & some other lights to move the strobe & SOS modes 'out of the way' so that you don't normally get them - that is a good bit of thinking on their part!
I also like the Jetbeam programmable modes where I can set the 3 modes to absolute minimum/a useful medium output/maximum, but others could set up low/max/strobe or med/max/beacon or whatever. Having the choice is definitely a good thing!

The only real annoyance is on the UIs that make it hard to never see the strobe unless you actually want it - such lights often end up in a drawer unused while something with a much less annoying UI is in the pocket and regularly used.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Never used or needed the strobe.

I can understand why SOS might be useful but not strobe.


----------



## HooNz (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL , the Gas station is against theory and should have been "miles" away , yet i got one of those too that is really not in line with the Time Space Continuum:huh: , outback a bit i went to reserve , then after awhile (50k's)started stuttering , expecting to have a long walk soon , then came around a corner and on the left a service station and the bike coughed and died as i rolled up to the Pump , at the pump! :wave:
Another time a plod(cop) said to me "You have a bit of a walk then!" and took off grinning.



VidPro said:


> I ran out of gas with my motorcycle once on the I5 freeway at 3am, only 1 mile from the gas station. so i just started pushing it down the side of the freeway to the gas station.
> my only light happend to be a cyan Microlight, no strobe. I put it on my luggage under a bungee , and aimed it directally idown the road, hoping that somehow it might be seen, so a (theoretical) 45foot long 15 ton truck didnt kill me when they go to pull off the side of the freeway (theroetically).
> I got about 1/4th the way there, and a cop pulled up slowly and safely behind me.
> (and do i have to tell the rest ?)
> ...


----------



## Mike 208 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used the strobe feature at work to announce my presence to co-workers at alarm calls.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had a couple of "I'm over here" uses for it. I've also occasionally used it while rollerblading around dusk, when it's not yet dark enough to utilize the light itself but I'm feeling the need to be seen.

A strobe mode is certainly not a requirement in a flashlight for me though.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 20, 2011)

never used my epirb either. or my distress flare. or me fire extinguisher. but i like to have one . but yes i is enough.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some times I do. When I walk with the dog trough the forest. To scare the wild boar.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 20, 2011)

Honestly I have only used my strobe for fun but I do think it has merit as a signal device.Whenever I have activate the strobe it definately draws attention!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 21, 2011)

~

This is a very old topic that could have been searched for ..............


and this NEW thread will get the same replies as before !


NO new uses have been discovered for STROBE MODE related to your OP question .

Sorry

~


----------



## EZO (Apr 21, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> This is a very old topic that could have been searched for ..............
> 
> ...



I am well aware of the issues you raise in your posting and addressed them back in post #32 HERE. It doesn't appear that you bothered to read it.

Additionally, this thread has nothing to do with NEW uses for strobe as you mistakenly state.

I think your comments might have been worthwhile had you made them six days ago shortly after this thread was launched but so far this thread has had 1395 views and 66 posts. Most of the comments have been interesting, instructive or humorous. 

Your comment that "this NEW thread will get the same replies as before !" makes me wonder if you read _any_ of the other posts.

Yours has been the only negative remark and the only sour note in this thread. Unfortunately, it is the kind of post I tried to forestall in my aforementioned post #32
when I said, "let's keep things on the high road......without the intolerance and ill-temper."

I've been a member here at CPF for 9 months and most of the time people engage in friendly, supportive and interesting dialogue. Nevertheless, I am truly amazed and sometimes disheartened by how often someone shows up in an otherwise happy-go-lucky thread with a somewhat arrogant, know-it-all, condescending and negative attitude. It seems really uncalled for and only serves to derail an otherwise good thread.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 21, 2011)

~

Well ............................. as Steve Martin would say ..........



EXXXXCUUUUUSSSEEE MMMEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!



( Visualize me with an Arrow thru my head !! )

( Playing a Banjo ........ no less )


Use the search function PLEASE !!!!


STrobe has NOT changed !!!!

Nor have the answers !!!!!!

NO ...... I did NOT bother to read it ..... seen it before !!

SO you were correct .

But that's why they ask you to search before you post NEW threads .


Bye - Bye :naughty:

~


----------



## EZO (Apr 21, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Well ............................. as Steve Martin would say ..........
> 
> ...




Like I said,..........."arrogant, know-it-all, condescending and negative attitude. It seems really uncalled for and only serves to derail an otherwise good thread."


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 21, 2011)

~

Well ......OK ...... Have it your way

Enjoy yourself

I don't write long replies ... calling others names

I try to follow the rules 

I'm out'ta here 

You GO for it

STROBE AWAY

~


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 21, 2011)

EZO said:


> Like I said,...........arrogant, know-it-all, condescending and negative attitude. It seems really uncalled for and only serves to derail an otherwise good thread.


 
I don't think anyone else had a problem with this thread either. Its always good to know whether people Now are using a given flashlight feature, not the benifits of doing so as seen years ago.


----------



## Cody Jansen (Apr 21, 2011)

i have no use for it but for one of my lights i have to go through all (3) modes to turn it off. medium, high, strobe, off. gets quite annoying.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 21, 2011)

Perhaps TMG is suffering from PMS(Post More Strobe).
I kid...........................
And my wife has whooped my *** a few times after I strobed here..........:devil:


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Apr 21, 2011)

EZO said:


> It seems really uncalled for and only serves to derail an otherwise good thread."


 
Amen! Thanks for keeping it positive for us. I also have a huge problem with people who jump into a thread and then rain on it. 

My philosophy is if you don't like the thread, DON'T COMMENT. Get out of it and MOVE ON!!!!!!! Feel free NOT to share your negativity with us. Share it on the underground. That's what it's for.


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 21, 2011)

Cody Jansen said:


> i have no use for it but for one of my lights i have to go through all (3) modes to turn it off. medium, high, strobe, off. gets quite annoying.


 
That would have nothing to do with strobe and everything to do with a really poor UI - what light is that? I wish to make sure I never buy one, because that UI would be a deal breaker to me.

I like the UI on the 4Sevens lights that goes through all the modes twice before any strobe, beacon or SOS modes. On those you can just turn the light off for a few seconds and it is back to the start.
With a good UI the strobe/beacon/SOS modes shouldn't be a nuisance to the owner of a light and as mentioned in this thread there can be times where these modes are very useful or even lifesavers.

This is OK:
*Loosened Bezel:* Moonlight -> Low -> Medium -> High -> SOS -> Beacon

But this is MUCH better:
*Selecting Special Outputs* The Preon has 4 special output modes: Strobe, S.O.S., Beacon (Hi), and Beacon (Lo). To access these modes, quickly switch through two full 'cycles' of the regular outputs, starting with Low. These two full cycles must be completed within 3 seconds: 

Low -> Medium -> High -> Low -> Medium -> High -> Special Outputs You can continue to cycle through the special outputs in the following sequence: 

Strobe -> S.O.S. -> Beacon (high) -> Beacon (low) After Beacon (Lo) mode, the output reverts back to Regular Low. Both Beacon modes will first flash 5 times and then once every 10 seconds.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used the strobe to signal an ambulance at 2am, repel and attacking Chihuahua (which I could have kicked across the yard if necessary) and flash a car that was backing up in my direction. I don't use the strobe much, but really like to have it.


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 21, 2011)

i use it every day


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 21, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Well ......OK ...... Have it your way
> 
> ...


 
lol


----------



## EZO (Apr 21, 2011)

Russ Prechtl said:


> Amen! Thanks for keeping it positive for us. I also have a huge problem with people who jump into a thread and then rain on it.
> 
> My philosophy is if you don't like the thread, DON'T COMMENT. Get out of it and MOVE ON!!!!!!! Feel free NOT to share your negativity with us. Share it on the underground. That's what it's for.


 
Russ, Thanks for your supportive comment, and to srfreddy and Beamhead as well. It's weird but this is the second time in two days I've had an experience like this on CPF. Both times it has been with a long time CPFer with thousands of posts who has a holier than thou condescending attitude and shows up in an otherwise unpleasant way in an ongoing thread seemingly looking for a fight. Where are the moderators when you need one?


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 22, 2011)

If we had to only post about new subjects there would be very few new posts 

It's more fun to have current discussions anyway than to read old threads. Now...what did you use your flashlight for today, how many do you carry, what is your favorite EDC, what batteries do you prefer, what is the brightest flashlight...

By the way, I really dislike strobe mode and have almost quite buying anything from DX unless I want a single mode light. If DX would only have multi-mode dropins with a read low (for long battery life) and no strobes I'd buy a lot more from them.


----------



## Cody Jansen (Apr 22, 2011)

KiwiMark said:


> That would have nothing to do with strobe and everything to do with a really poor UI - what light is that? I wish to make sure I never buy one, because that UI would be a deal breaker to me.


 
it is a light i got from my aunt. she said she got it at costco. it says techlite lumen master on the side. runs on 3x AAA.


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 22, 2011)

Cody Jansen said:


> it is a light i got from my aunt. she said she got it at costco. it says techlite lumen master on the side. runs on 3x AAA.


 
I should be safe then, I'm unlikely to buy a 3 x AAA light anyway.


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 22, 2011)

gee i seem to remember posting an extensive reply here... wonder where it went...

i have herd people say that a strobe at a certain frequency makes it very hard to pinpoint the location of the light,
and near impossible to judge distance.
is there any truth to this?


----------



## EZO (Apr 23, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> gee i seem to remember posting an extensive reply here... wonder where it went...



DJ.....If you really can't find a post you think you left here just click on "My Profile" at the top of this page and once on your profile page click "Find all posts" to see every post you've made to CPF.


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 23, 2011)

I use strobe nearly every day while I'm bicycling to work. It's great for daytime visibility.


----------



## bnemmie (Apr 23, 2011)

Ive seen it used by boaters in distress. A high intensity white strobe flashing as more then 60 times a minute is one of the 16 international distress signals.


----------



## samuraishot (Apr 23, 2011)

I used it again today. Was waiting in the parking lot today for my wife to come out of Nordstroms. She called me and asked where I was so I just did a little test for fun. Before telling her where I was parked (which was quite far from the exit) I turned on the strobe and she quickly asked if I just turned on my light. I could have just as easily used a normal flash of light, but since I have a strobe function, I might as well use it haha


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, I probably had one too many brews last weekend at a crawfish boil/party and a friend and I decided to strobe one another with an XM-L drop in with that crazy G&P AI strobe tailcap. From a distance of about about 15 feet, a short burst was enough to disorient and blind me. I had purple artifacts flying all around my field of vision for about 15 minutes afterwards. He fared worse: after being strobed, he took three steps forward, tripped over the beer cooler, and busted his *** on a folding table, knocking about half the party's food onto the ground. Strobe works... Especially a fast bright one.. A real fast.. bright one...

Shao


----------



## newless (Apr 23, 2011)

I use it on my Fenix Tk12. I walk my dogs across a busy 4 lane street to get to a couple of walking paths, usually at night. The traffic is moving at about 60-70kms per hour. I'll have the light on strobe when I cross the street and point it at the ground just so cars know I'm there. Of course I'm always running for my life and could achieve the same with the just the "turbo" mode. Or just run faster.
I've also used it inside the bathrooms at work. Disco dance parties with the lights turned out....don't ask.
Also people at work that tick me off end up getting hit with the strobe. 
Much screaming and swearing is the result.


----------



## Hangfire79 (Apr 24, 2011)

glockxj said:


> That sounds pretty legal.


 
Exactly, in most states it is illegal and probably should not be suggested in a public forum.

Here in TN it's TCA Code 55-9-414: It is unlawful for anyone to install, maintain or exhibit blue flashing emergency lights or blue flashing emergency lights in combination with red flashing emergency lights, except full-time, salaried, uniformed law enforcement officers of the state, county, or city and municipal governments of the state.


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 24, 2011)

I like having a strobe on my lights. I usually get a light that has a setting for strobe instead of one that you have to cycle thru.After reading all the post here, I decided to try the strobe on ALL my lights at the same time. WOW!!! I had 12 strobes going at the same time. I then passed out. Just kidding. But it did make for strobe show. I do think strobes do come in handy. To each his own. Nice thread. Good to hear different views.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 24, 2011)

dajab77 said:


> I like having a strobe on my lights. I usually get a light that has a setting for strobe instead of one that you have to cycle thru.After reading all the post here, I decided to try the strobe on ALL my lights at the same time. WOW!!! I had 12 strobes going at the same time. I then passed out. Just kidding. But it did make for strobe show. I do think strobes do come in handy. To each his own. Nice thread. Good to hear different views.


 
Remember the topic of this thread: Has anyone ever actually used strobe? If so, please describe that actual situation. And no, we're not talking about using it for fun .


----------



## New User (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes.

Police Officer, use it regularly.

Wake up drunks, disorientate people, stop vehicles, attract attention of colleagues etc etc etc.

I would not buy a light for my job that did not have a strobe function.


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 24, 2011)

herosemblem said:


> Remember the topic of this thread: Has anyone ever actually used strobe? If so, please describe that actual situation. And no, we're not talking about using it for fun .


 Well I guess I should have known better. If only I had remembered to state some examples of non "fun" usage. What was I thinking. Once there was a possum trying to bite my dog,and I used the strobe on the possum and it worked!! Or the time a drunk was sitting behind us at a college basketball game,this year, dropping f bombs in front of my children. No I didn't turn around and strobe him. I saw a security officer and strobed him. He came up and took care of the drunk and said it was pretty smart to signal him that way as to avoid a fight and being kicked out. So there you have it. Hope that works. Your turn.


----------



## Hangfire79 (Apr 24, 2011)

New User said:


> Yes.
> 
> Police Officer, use it regularly.
> 
> ...


 
I worked 6 years on patrol before moving on and never needed a flashlight with strobe. To wake up drunks we used a sternum rub, never had a situation where I needed to disorient someone with a strobe where a taser or brachial strike wouldn't suffice, had wig-wags in the headlights and a light bar to stop vehicles, and a radio to attract the attention of colleagues. I honestly could never find a use for it other than to show off my fancy new light.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Apr 24, 2011)

But if your detachment does not issue tasers (Sgt's ONLY), and has so many rules and actions that are ill advised or excessive, than this is an alternative to disorienting someone. As the next option is to withdraw the gun.

Otherwise I'd agree with Hangfire79.


----------



## EZO (Apr 24, 2011)

OfficerSheepDog said:


> But if your detachment does not issue tasers (Sgt's ONLY), and has so many rules and actions that are ill advised or excessive, than this is an alternative to disorienting someone. As the next option is to withdraw the gun.
> 
> Otherwise I'd agree with Hangfire79.


 
I've been wondering about Hangfire79's remarks so thanks for your comment and feedback. But wouldn't a LEO more likely reach for the pepper spray or Mace to disorient someone before escalating to withdrawing his sidearm?


----------



## Greeves (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually, I practice at the range with it. mostly at swinging targets. I figure if I ever have to pull out my rifle in the middle of the night, I'll strobe the intruder, only shoot if absolutely necessary, but I need to be able to actually hit a moving target in strobe, so practice....


----------



## Hangfire79 (Apr 24, 2011)

EZO said:


> I've been wondering about Hangfire79's remarks so thanks for your comment and feedback. But wouldn't a LEO more likely reach for the pepper spray or Mace to disorient someone before escalating to withdrawing his sidearm?


 
What about my comments can I clarify for you bro? I'd not advise going from strobe to sidearm in the escalation of the force pyramid, not at all, too many less than lethal options available. More like soft hand then hard hand then PPCT (Pressure Point Control Tactics). You cannot give me one scenario where strobe mode would be better deployed over OC, ASP, PPCT, taser, or any other available option. They don't teach you strobe mode at the academy or FLETC for a reason.


----------



## Hangfire79 (Apr 24, 2011)

Greeves said:


> Actually, I practice at the range with it. mostly at swinging targets. I figure if I ever have to pull out my rifle in the middle of the night, I'll strobe the intruder, only shoot if absolutely necessary, but I need to be able to actually hit a moving target in strobe, so practice....


 
Actually, leaving a light on in any mode is not advised when sweeping and clearing, you give away your position. Try flashing, turn the light off, move, and flash again. Momentary activation is a must for a self defense light for this reason imo.


----------



## EZO (Apr 24, 2011)

Hangfire79 said:


> What about my comments can I clarify for you bro? I'd not advise going from strobe to sidearm in the escalation of the force pyramid, not at all, too many less than lethal options available. More like soft hand then hard hand then PPCT (Pressure Point Control Tactics). You cannot give me one scenario where strobe mode would be better deployed over OC, ASP, PPCT, taser, or any other available option. They don't teach you strobe mode at the academy or FLETC for a reason.



I don't think that was what I was suggesting exactly. Anyway, this discussion about LEO's use of force would make an interesting topic for another thread, maybe in the Cafe' but for now let's keep it to the subject of whether anyone here at CPF has ever actually used strobe mode on their flashlights.


----------



## Hangfire79 (Apr 24, 2011)

EZO said:


> I've been wondering about Hangfire79's remarks so thanks for your comment and feedback. But wouldn't a LEO more likely reach for the pepper spray or Mace to disorient someone before escalating to withdrawing his sidearm?


 
Simply being polite and answering your question broseph. My responses were in the realm of strobe and the use of. Perhaps if we were to get everyone to edit their posts to a simple "Yes" or "No"


----------



## belfastbiker (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes - I use normal mode when cycling at night, and strobe mode to get noticed that bit quicker during the day.

I'll take every advantage thanks. 

Coming from motorbiking to push biking, I favour daylight running lights greatly.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 26, 2011)

I have not been in a situation yet where I found strobe useful.
For use in traffic I think it's better to use the slower blinking/beacon with 2-4 Hz some lights have. The fast strobe is sometimes called disorienting strobe for a reason.
The purpose is to make the other drivers notice me and avoid hit me, not to disorient them and make them hit me (or somebody else).

@herosemblem: I tried to PM you but no success. Try batteryjunction or Going Gear.


----------



## belfastbiker (Apr 26, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> For use in traffic I think it's better to use the slower blinking/beacon with 2-4 Hz some lights have. The fast strobe is sometimes called disorienting strobe for a reason. The purpose is to make the other drivers notice me and avoid hit me, not to disorient them and make them hit me (or somebody else).


 

I hear you - for dusk/nighttime riding, I use a steady beam, only use the flasher in daytime. i'll take noticeable any time.


----------



## soulrider (Apr 26, 2011)

I think, as with most things, it boils down to some people like the strobe feature and some people don't. I don't know why it gets brought up so frequently. As far the concept of using the strobe at night in a break-down situation but being afraid of triggering an epileptic seizure in someone, I'd consider the following: The chance that you would have a driver who actually has epilepsy drive by, have that particular driver be one of the few that actually has photosensitive epilepsy AND have the conditions (rate of flash, colors, background lighting, angle of the light) all be correct enough to actually cause a seizure, would be SO low, I think I'd risk it to avoid people running into my car or myself.


----------



## dobermann100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually got to use it last night while changing a flat tire on a busy street.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 28, 2011)

Never.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't used it yet, but I can definitely picture times when I would like to have it. As long as the mode is at least somewhat hidden but still available when I need it I have no complaints.


----------



## curtispdx (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't use strobe last night but the slower (signaling?) version on my AW Soft Start at a roll-over accident last night. Drivers seemed to be able to see me through various overhead lights, fire trucks and flares on the street and I was able to direct traffic with it. I didn't get hit so I'd say it was a success.

So, for signaling I'd say it's okay. To disorient, I still think "Not so much."


----------



## ReturnFormer (Apr 28, 2011)

I use it all the time riding my bike to work or class. Theres been a few times where someone came flying around a corner and stopped short upon seeing my strobe. I did almost hit someone once who was walking in the street towards me because he said he was blinded and therefore didnt know to move aside. At the last minute I hit the brakes and yelled at him to move. I would rather risk that though, than not be seen. Theoretically, I could point it down a bit, but that wouldn't be nearly as effective as one of the main dangers to me is cars making sudden right turns in front of me. I need a strong flashing in their side mirrors so they can see im coning up behind them, and I have had success with this, too. 

Similar to one of the first post's suggestions of scaring electricians, it happens to be that a neighbors tree knocked some wires down on the side of the house where i keep my bike, and while getting it out this morning, i accidentally activated the strobe. Scared myself silly for a moment til i realized what had happened...


----------



## ibbleobble (Apr 28, 2011)

I was at a kids party once, and made the dance floor much more exciting with the strobe. Those kids really got down and boogied!


----------



## 1boredguy (Apr 29, 2011)

The only time it was REALLY WORTH it...

Bachelor party. Loud Music = check. Strippers = check. Party lighting for the "private dance room"? Fenix PD3, check.


----------

